# Ft. Bragg Routes



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll be at Mackerricher SP for a few days this week starting Thursday and wanted to get an idea for some road rides. After the Chico Wildflower I've been focusing primarily on MTB rides, so hills are great, but not looking for anything over 80 miles. I'll be riding some of Highway 1 but are there any good backroad loops into the hills or along streams I should ride?

My only ride planned right now is down the bike patch from the park into Ft. Bragg, then down Hwy 1, then taking Cabrillo Pt Dr for a bit, then back on Hwy 1 and looping through Mendocino. And then just taking that same route back, which seems boring and a little short as it's just shy of 30 miles. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I've ridden the Comptche-Ukiah road that comes out at Mendocino. It's relatively easy for the first few miles and then begins a steady but evil climb up to Comptche. The road around Comptche was a disaster with repaired potholes upon repaired potholes, but at the time they were working on repaving it. I heard they got a lot done, but not sure where the new pavement ends. The store was closed in Comptche when I got there so bring lots of water just in case (the town has one store, some houses, and I'm sure about 1000 pot farms  ). Also, put a blinkie on your rear, the shadows are dark in there and the road is very narrow.

Little River Airport Road is rideable and an alternative to the lower part of the Comptche Road. It climbs a good distance.

Stay off of 128, it's a death trap. 20 isn't any better.

Ride Highway 1 up to Westport and stop at the Pacific Star Winery. Bring lunch, buy a glass of wine, go down to the big picnic area on the cliffs and watch the waves crash against the rocks below you while the sun warms your soul and you eat lunch. Make sure to share your lunch with Picnic Cat, the old Beagle, and the Hairy Shepherd Dog. This is a must. Especially with Picnic Cat who will make sure to sit patiently next to you waiting for a tidbit. Also, check out the open air fermentation process they use.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Also, ride Branscomb road out of Westport. Let me know if it is paved and the quality of the road. I meant to check it out as an alternative route from the Ukiah Comptche Road to come over from Ukiah. I screwed up and forgot to check it out. I'd be grateful, but in all honesty it could be a gravel path of potholes and deadly cliffs and wacky backwoods coastalbillies.


----------

